# French Open 2013 - Vesoul



## AFCS (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm pleased to announce you the French Open 2013. He will be held on 4 and 5 may 2013 at the salle Parisot in Vesoul.
East of France (_You can zoom to see more precisely where the competition will take place_)
This French Open will be organised by Association Franc-Comtoise de Speedcubing with Vesoul city support.
*Events*
- 2x2 (3 rounds)
- 3x3 (3 rounds)
- 4x4 (2 rounds)
- 5x5 (2 rounds)
- OH (2 rounds)
- BLIND (2 rounds)
- 6x6 (1 round)
- 7x7 (1 round)
- Pyraminx (2 rounds)
- Megaminx (1 round)
- Square-One (1 round)
- Clock (1 round)
- 3x3 Multi BLIND (1 round)
- 3x3 With Feet (1 round)
- Fewest Moves (1 round)
(_This programme may be subject to revision_)
To ensure the correct running of the competition, entries will be closed permanently one week in advance. 
A pre-established schedule will then be formed to define groups of passages, scramblers, judges and runners.
Any registered persons at an event may be asked to mix them and able to judge each event of the day.
No dispute in this regard will be accepted.
Any voluntary disruption schedule may be punished with a disqualification from the event.
*Many prizes and rewards will be to won in this Open event :* more than *600 EUR* cash prize (exemple 150€, 100€ and 50€ at 3x3), each French/World records and lots other rewards.
A raffle will be organized during the weekend, the winner earns *the perfect cuber Kit* : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 (shengshou), pyra, clock, square1, mega and a timer with mat. 
A free raffle ticket will be distributed to each participant and other tickets will be sold to 1 €.
Registration fee are 2 €. Clément Gallet will be the WCA delegate.
More information incoming on French Open 2013 webpage.
If French isn't a problem, you may follow the thread on French cubing forum.

We hope to see you soon !


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 2, 2012)

As a regular person who is going to Vesoul's comp, in France, I would notify that competitions in Vesoul were the best comps in my whole life since I'm cubing.
Great organization and very good vibes (to break records for exemple, cf my ER). I recommend !!


----------



## Pouet (Feb 22, 2013)

*Schedule*

The schedule is up here.


----------



## Pouet (May 4, 2013)

Live stream link :Right there


----------

